# HELP-home cooking



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i need some help. i started home cooking for rex, my 11 yr old lab that had all those liver issues from the diamond dog food issue in the springtime. with the help of nauseating prescription dog food, sam-e , milk thistle and chinese herbs, i have the go ahead from my vet to home cook (tho he would really prefer that food, but knows me better ) and i have begun. last week he had chicken thighs, sweet potatoes, and veggies (i know the proportion of meat to veggie to carb) . he's supplemented with whatever vitamins (c, fish oil, coconut oil, e, probiotic...) and occasional eggs and their shells but i know i need to add calcium.
suggestions? 
he's about 91 lbs having put back the 20 he lost during this fiasco and a couple more. i'd like him to be about 82-85 lbs.


i've been told bonemeal isnt used anymore but there is a website that sells calcium.

any suggestions?

this week is cod and i almost had to sell my house because poaching 6 lbs of fresh (yikes, $10 a lb) cod left me lighting all my william sonoma candles.

thanks in advance !


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

have you had a look at lew olson's site? she has recipes...just google her name and it should come up for you.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i didnt realize that's a site i visit also.
they dont have "plain" calcium, as it's mixed with all the other supplements and vitamins i give him. i have to be careful not to "overdose" him because of his liver.
i'm gonna keep searching and if anyone knows.....
thanks


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Animal Essentials Natural Seaweed Calcium, 340 Grams

this, or add 2 eggs to his diet , with the shells?
cook the eggs, or raw, as i've always done raw and he eats the shells without a problem.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I have human grade bonemeal it is Now brand. You can also make your own with the egg shells. I also have a book I love that is Natural Health For Dogs & Cats
written by Dr. Pitcairn it has recipe's you can either cook or feed them raw.

I can't even tell you how many times I go to this book.

Re and Liz your boy is beautiful.


----------



## FBarnes (Feb 17, 2013)

Why can't you use bone meal? I think you have to be careful it doesn't have some kind of heavy lead in it, can't remember what kind. Eggshellent sells already-crushed-up eggshells. Also meat has a certain amount of calcium in it. Do you know how much calcium he should be getting every day, or just in general not wanting to give too much?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i cooked, i used egg shells and eggs, too....

but i also bought lew's book in case i ever had to cook again....it's chock full of ratios for cooking a balanced diet.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

there's calcium in the egg shell. when i give my dog whole egg i empty
the egg and bake the shell. when it's done i put the shell in the coffee
grinder and then sprinkle it over his food. when i give my dog probiotic
i use the kind that's in refrigerated section. i also give my dog plain organic
yogurt.


----------

